# Polyurethane bushings



## Pos93Sentra (Feb 15, 2005)

is there a website or some place to buy Polyurethane bushings for te 93 sentra xe, for the stock front and rear sway bars as well as the front and rear control arms, if so please post a link, thanks!


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Pos93Sentra said:


> is there a website or some place to buy Polyurethane bushings for te 93 sentra xe, for the stock front and rear sway bars as well as the front and rear control arms, if so please post a link, thanks!


Jamie at PowerTech Imports http://www.powertechimports.com/
A great company to work with and he can hook you up with bushings - sounds like you want an Energy Suspension Hyperflex kit. check it out at http://www.energysuspension.com/pages/nis2.html part #7.18104
The rear sway bar bushings are 15mm, size of the NX2K sway bar. Might be bigger than the XE's bar.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I got a complete ES kit for the classic SE-R from www.courtesynissan.com for 99.00. It came with everything except the engine mounts. I don't think you can beat that anywhere.


----------

